# my thighs are gettin bigger!



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 23, 2006)

my lil inner thigh roll isnt so "lil" anymore lol just thought i'd share with you guys what all this snacking and eating is doin to me  I'm really excited! 

View attachment thigh.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 23, 2006)

Love how excited you are. That is a mighty fine inner thigh roll. Have a happy and filling Thanksgiving, hehe.


----------



## Markt (Nov 23, 2006)

Kenzie, your inner thighs are the 8th wonder of the world! 
Soooo luscious. Can't wait until you have real handfuls there. 

hugs,
mark


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 23, 2006)

Best picture ever.........


----------



## GPL (Nov 23, 2006)

Wowzers!!:smitten: 
Since I am a pearlover, I think your thighs are incredibly sexy, hun!
Heres to more inches of flab:eat1: 

Btw: I love your outfit! '80's???

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Discodave (Nov 23, 2006)

Defo the most lovelyest thing ive seen all week
Discodave


----------



## Devil's Subjugate (Nov 23, 2006)

What's sexier than a big girl happy with her size? A big girl happy about getting bigger...you look phenomenal. (Sighs)
D.A.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 23, 2006)

Congratulations - new rolls, hopefully a sign of many more to come


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 23, 2006)

why cant every girl be like this?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 23, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> why cant every girl be like this?


because we're all built differently and have different physiology as well as different personalities developed in the individual contexts of our individual lives and families.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 23, 2006)

Always beautiful to be different as there is someone for everyone.
Just thankful to have eyes to appreciate beauty firsthand.


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Nov 23, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> my lil inner thigh roll isnt so "lil" anymore lol just thought i'd share with you guys what all this snacking and eating is doin to me  I'm really excited!


LOVE IT !!!!!:kiss2: love the cleavage in there too:kiss2:


----------



## L2blazerman (Nov 23, 2006)

Un freakin' believable! You are absolutely stunning.


----------



## eagle (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Kenzie. All that snacking is enhancing and growing one very gorgeous figure. You are looking very hot as always. Take care.


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 23, 2006)

* thanks everyone for the comments!!! i'm glad ya'll like what you see  i just thought i'd post that pic today and give everyone a gift for thanksgiving from me! WELL, i am stuffed, but i think i might go have some more pie  *


----------



## chrisb_2516 (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, Kenzie. I swear you get better and better!


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 24, 2006)

chrisb_2516 said:


> Damn, Kenzie. I swear you get better and better!



i know right lol... i miss u chris, ur never online anymore


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pic. I'm sure a lot of us are excited too!!


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 24, 2006)

They are really nice thighs and they're going to get nicer and nicer.


----------



## Caine (Nov 24, 2006)

Man, you looked good before, and those thigh rolls make you even better. My, I wonder how you'll look after the holidays! Probably just even better. :smitten:


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 24, 2006)

*My God---that is a hot hot hot pic! Your thighs are buttery-yummilicious, and I ADORE the little bulges at the top. Love the gentle softness of your arms, too.*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 24, 2006)

very beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Biglover (Nov 24, 2006)

Now thats what I call sexy!


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

Although we dont have thanks giving I give thanks to those pics great thighs!


----------



## sammitch (Nov 24, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> my lil inner thigh roll isnt so "lil" anymore lol just thought i'd share with you guys what all this snacking and eating is doin to me  I'm really excited!


 
HAWT :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Regular Bill (Nov 24, 2006)

...Your inner thigh roll is gorgeous when coupled with those plump legs of yours!!!!!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

Bill


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm just thought I'd take a peak at your earlier posts, wow this is great, I belive I already mentioned what a fan I am of your thighs, but this is such a lovely angle to see them at, stunning : )


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 19, 2007)

Kenzie
Beautiful Pic
Keep them coming


----------



## hugscurves (Jul 19, 2007)

My first inclination is not to feed into the whole objectification of a woman's body thing, but yes, you are staggeringly beautiful.

With any luck, every woman can enjoy every inch of their body, be proud, and know that their are people that find them very desirable.

Hugs.


----------



## bigirlover (Jul 20, 2007)

You look great! Just wanted to see if you were still gaining???


----------



## Dantes524 (Jul 20, 2007)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Bigguy88 (Jul 21, 2007)

One word: Gorgeous


----------

